# bluefish contest Day 1



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Had a good day fishing with Mark and Frank boated 7 blues largest was caught byMark with was 13.4 lbs and is on the Board and leading for the port prize can't wait for tomorrow


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

*What a differents a day makes*

Short and sweets No runs No hits No blues gotta wait till next year need sleep fished almost 30 hours talk to you later


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well you got some nice ones the first day at least. So who won the contest?


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

The unoffical results:

1 17.3 Mike Bulling 
2 16.78 Andy Locasio 
3 16.61 George Izquierdo 
4 16.32 Steve Piselli 
5 15.81 Charles Bourdeau 
6 15.60 Frederick Voehl 
7 15.29 James Ferchland 
8 14.90 Dennis Burke 
9 14.68 William Tracy 
10 14.65 Leon Collins 
11 14.44 Carlos Kraiza 
12 14.14 Michael Pryor 
13 13.76 Paul Danklefsen 
14 13.75 John Pirnos 
15 13.75 Bill Brunetti 
16 13.71 Edward Rosario 
17 13.70 Nancy Locassio 
18 13.61 Alan Brown 
19 13.55 John Marino 
20 13.41 Robert Hester


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice catches they got there. I guess your buddy Mark just missed out on being in the top 20.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings cocoflea!

Shouldn't be long until some of those slammers and choppers start getting the itch to head south. I'll be waiting for them in NJ....


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Yes FL FISHERMAN he didn't get on the main board, but he did get $200 gift certificate for the largest fish at the weight station. All in all it was a good weekend and now it time to gear up for the fall and Montauk the goal a trophy bass.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

$200  Hey I think I would take that over my name on the board anyday! Unless my name being there means I get $300 Yes sir time to get ready for fall fishing!


----------

